

Journalists Shouldn't Help the Sony Hackers - plg
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/opinion/aaron-sorkin-journalists-shouldnt-help-the-sony-hackers.html?ref=opinion&_r=0

======
GabrielF00
FWIW, I've been finding Sorkin's critique of the media in The Newsroom to be
incredibly sanctimonious.

~~~
saosebastiao
Likewise. Same goes for his portrayal of conservatives, where the only
intelligent conservative on the planet is Will McAvoy, who happens to only
hold viewpoints where there is some very convenient common ground with
democrats.

~~~
laurencerowe
Compared to pre-Reagan Republicans, the Democrats seem pretty right wing...

------
AxisOfEval
Slicing, dicing and reporting on data available in the public domain is NOT
helping criminals. It doesn't matter how the data got there. Of course, as a
victim it isn't being fair to Sony - but it is certainly not helping
criminals.

~~~
VikingCoder
How can you pretend this data is in the "public domain"? That phrase has a
specific legal meaning, and stolen data does not fit that definition.

------
forgottenpass
I can sympathize, but shouldn't a guy in the media understand the media? The
media does not embody morals, they just use morals as a cudgel when
convenient. Sometimes the cudgel is in the shape of a Sorkin op-ed.

Donald Sterling's privacy? HA!

Privacy of 2014 leaked celebrity nudes? Here comes the high horse.

Publishing leaked Sony data? Deliver both the dirt and hand-wringing over
delivering the dirt. The media loves naval gazing, it's self-indulgent and
great for delivering multiple rounds of clicks.

